# Roof Penetrations Through Rated Roof Assembly



## ecf1618 (Jan 9, 2017)

I have an I-2 occupancy that has a 1 1/2" rated roof assembly.  Do I need to put fire dampers in all penetrations through the roof (outside air intakes, exhaust duct outlets)?  There are no walls going up around this roof.  Using IBC 2012 and NFPA 101 2015.

Thanks!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 9, 2017)

No


----------



## RLGA (Jan 9, 2017)

Not for the IBC; see Section 711.4. As for NFPA 101, I'm not so sure; I'd have to perform a little research, unless someone who's familiar with NFPA 101 can answer sooner.


----------



## north star (Jan 9, 2017)

*# # = # #*


ecf1618,

In looking at Ch. 8 - Fire Protection, Section 8.3.4.1 - Opening
Protectives [`15 NFPA 101 ], the requirement is: _*" to limit the*_
_*passage of smoke from one side *__*of the [ Rated ] fire barrier*_
_*to the other."*_.....Since one side of your [ Rated ] fire barrier
is open to the outside air, you would not be required to limit
the passage of smoke to it........So, I too vote "No", ...you do
not need rated dampers installed in the "transfer air
penetrations" in your rated roof assembly.


*= = # = =*


----------



## steveray (Jan 9, 2017)

The only times I can think of it being required would be a stepped building  or something where you might need to protect an upper story...


----------

